# TruTungsten Hack Attack frog Hook



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

I like this concept! You think it will improve hook up ratio? What about swimming upright?

Anyone use it yet? 

https://www.tru-tungsten.com/greg-hackney-hack-attack-m-bend-frog-hook.html


----------



## russ010 (Jun 25, 2009)

I use regular EWG 5/0 hooks for my frogs, and I haven't had any issues with not hooking up. but when they hit it, I let them go with it for another few seconds before I set the hook

those look pretty good though


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I use regular EWG 5/0 hooks for my frogs, and I haven't had any issues with not hooking up. but when they hit it, I let them go with it for another few seconds before I set the hook
> 
> those look pretty good though



they do, but the $4 price tag for two is a turn off.


----------



## poolie (Jun 25, 2009)

That's crazy talk... they want 2$ for a hook?


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

poolie said:


> That's crazy talk... they want 2$ for a hook?




yup! :LOL2: someones paying it...or they would not make them I guess.


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

I would pay it though if my hooks up increased significantly. 8)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 25, 2009)

I use an Owner Twist Lock 5/0 (I think) and I rarely miss fish. A good frog rod and braid will hook you more fish than switching to a double-hook IMO. 
I have yet to encounter a situation where my 50lb braid has broken, so I never lose hooks frogging. I wouldn't mind the price if that was the hook I used.


----------



## poolie (Jun 25, 2009)

Jim said:


> I would pay it though if my hooks up increased significantly. 8)



Sadly... I would too.


----------

